

Pyson, something between JSON and Python - ymmt2005
http://ehremo.blogspot.com/2013/06/pyson-something-between-json-and-python.html

======
ymmt2005
We have a lot of config files written in Python syntax for miscellaneous in-
house tools.

Recently, we began writing Go programs. To inter-operate with Python programs,
we need to invent a way to read/parse config files written in Python.

Pyson may help us.

